# polishing an engine block & gearbox



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys, anytips on how to polish up an engine block ?
What materials and products should I use?

Ive bought a dremel and a polishing attachments kit to start off but havent started yet  

Thanks in advance


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Many members use Race Glaze AluBright followed by JetLat to clean off the discolouration and then seal it.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-jet-laq-non-paint-laquer/


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

We've stripped and re-built many a car over the years,and all we use is Autosol for any metal parts.That's my choice.Can't comment on anything else,never needed to try:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep an eye on your temperature gauge, a polished engine will run much hotter.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

thanks guys, i will check out both products 



herbiedacious said:


> Keep an eye on your temperature gauge, a polished engine will run much hotter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


definitely wont be a problem :thumb:
running a thermostatic sandwich plate (with oil pressure and oil temp gauges runing into dash) a 20row oil cooler and braided lines

along with a 52mm core high flow Direnza radiator :devil:


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> Many members use Race Glaze AluBright followed by JetLat to clean off the discolouration and then seal it.
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-jet-laq-non-paint-laquer/


I bought both of them, i have a h22a block that im going to convert into a coffee table so i will try it out on that first and let you know how i get on :thumb:

cheers


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats a mild question for a job like that.

Whats your idea of a polished engine block. Is it cleaned up metal or are you talking mirrored


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

cleaned up metal dude ;]

i wanna try and do my intake manifold mirrored though


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool, cleaned up metal is achievable without wondering why you ever started it.

As for the dremmel, waste of time. Spindel polisher with mops is the only way.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Raceglaze metal polish for the block and when you have finished the intake manifold raceglaze as the finish. Mops will never get you the finish like the raceglaze metal polish.


----------



## Mikey093 (Jun 16, 2013)

herbiedacious said:


> Keep an eye on your temperature gauge, a polished engine will run much hotter.


Why would a polished engine make it run hotter?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

A polished engine won't dissipate heat as well as a rough cast one


----------

